# black belt grading in 1 hour



## satans.barber (Sep 28, 2003)

I feel really, really, really sick with nerves....this isn't going to be fun 

Ian.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2003)

Best of Luck.
Just do your best and you will do well.
Relax you wouldn't be testing if you didn't know your stuff


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 28, 2003)

Just show them who you are what your all about. You the MAN


----------



## Seig (Sep 28, 2003)

Hope it went well!


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 28, 2003)

By now you should have passed your test, Ian. Now, don't forget to post here next week what the result has been, I'm sure that by then you'll be a black belt.

Lucía


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 28, 2003)

Well, it's all done. Won't know if I've passed for about a week.

I'm really banged up, and my right arms knackered in a few places (one of my fingers has gone purple, funk knows what I've done to it...)

And yes, as I feared, I was sick 

Ian.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 28, 2003)

What was your favorite part, where did you shine the most.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

Good job! Why a week away before you know if you passed?


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good job! Why a week away before you know if you passed? *



Because they have to go away and discuss us, apparantly, isn't this common practice?

Mr. Brady - unfortunately, I absolutely hated it from start to finish, I don't have a favourite part of it apart from when it was over!

Ian.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Because they have to go away and discuss us, apparantly, isn't this common practice?*




Any test I have been apart of you receive the belt after the instructors confer with one another.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 28, 2003)

i'm sure there is another way to know if you pass the test or not ???

any *hot line* phone number to call ????

how many hours did you go through for your bb test ???

if you can, pls let me know the result. Congratulation.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 28, 2003)

I think I would have gone insane if they had made us wait a week to find out if we had passed the bb test!!  They made us do our fair share of waiting alright while they all disappeared into the office to discuss things.  But we had to wait in the studio and then they called us in one by one and asked us how we think we did.  This was almost as nerve wracking as testing!!  They all (my panel had Mr. Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, my instructor and several others on it) just stared at you with blank looks on their faces as we each, one by one were put on the spot and stammered around trying to answer their questions!!  I think it is all part of the test and that they have fun with that part of it.

  Well- I hope you passed- I know I felt quite sick on my test day too- let us know and Congrats!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *I think I would have gone insane if they had made us wait a week to find out if we had passed the bb test!!  They made us do our fair share of waiting alright while they all disappeared into the office to discuss things.  But we had to wait in the studio and then they called us in one by one and asked us how we think we did.  This was almost as nerve wracking as testing!!  They all (my panel had Mr. Planas, Mr. Frank Trejo, my instructor and several others on it) just stared at you with blank looks on their faces as we each, one by one were put on the spot and stammered around trying to answer their questions!!  I think it is all part of the test and that they have fun with that part of it.
> 
> Well- I hope you passed- I know I felt quite sick on my test day too- let us know and Congrats!!
> ...



for curious, how many questions did they ask you in the *interview*???


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *for curious, how many questions did they ask you in the *interview*??? *



Each one of us did 1 form each and had to answer some questions per form. Then we moved into techniques and had to answer various questinos. It was kind of nerve racking since you never really know if the answer you give is what they are looking for. Anyhow it was many various types of questions about forms, sets, and techniques.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i'm sure there is another way to know if you pass the test or not ???
> 
> any *hot line* phone number to call ????
> ...



Unfortunately not no, I'll just have to wait to be told! I'm sure most of it is just to add an aire of mystery, they probably decided in the car in the way home!

Also, yummy purple bruises appearing:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 28, 2003)

... what in the heck "knackered" meant?

Hope it has a positive outcome.  I will remain optimistic.  How many actually went up for the grading?

-MB


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't people say knackered in America? Must be a British thing!

Knackered is when something is broken I suppose, like we might see a really old car that wants scrapping and say it's knackered, for example.

Ian.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Don't people say knackered in America? Must be a British thing!
> 
> Knackered is when something is broken I suppose, like we might see a really old car that wants scrapping and say it's knackered, for example.
> ...



Sorry Ian, it's not something Americans are familiar with unless they've spent a good deal of time with or around someone from the UK.    Most here wouldn't know you don't put dogends in the toilet either LOL.      I spent 3 years in the UK and there's not much of the slang I didn't pick up.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 29, 2003)

You know someone's going to ask what a dogend is now don't you...hehe

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *
> 
> You know someone's going to ask what a dogend is now don't you...hehe
> ...



It might as well be me...what is a dogend?


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *It might as well be me...what is a dogend? *



Man, this has gone way off topic, better get a mod in here LOL. 


Dogend=cigarette butt




Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## pknox (Sep 29, 2003)

Ah.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Dogend=cigarette butt
> *



That is an appropriate name for it!  I like that!


----------



## Shodan (Sep 29, 2003)

> for curious, how many questions did they ask you in the *interview*???



  Well- as to an actual number...........I don't know cuz I was so nervous.........but it seemed like a lot!!  There were questions during our test about footwork, techniques, angles, all sorts of things and then again when we had to present our thesis techniques........such as.........why did you choose to do that move there?  Etc, etc, etc.

  Once we were thru and the panel disappered into the office for awhile, they came back out, lined us up and asked........"Raise your hand if you think you passed".  We weren't sure if this was a loaded question or what, but all of us shakily raised our hands.  They then told us they would be calling us into the office one at a time.  When I got called in, I was instructed to sit in the designated chair and for the next 10-15 minutes or so they asked me all about what I thought I did right and what I thought I did wrong and how I thought I could improve.  At the very end of all this, they said........."Well, congratulations!!  You passed!!"  I remember someone saying "Welcome to the beginning........or.......you have finally made it to the beginning".  Now I am seeing how true that statement was!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Doc (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *I feel really, really, really sick with nerves....this isn't going to be fun
> 
> Ian. *


I think you already passed.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 29, 2003)

what makes a bb test SO DIFFERENT from other tests???????


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *what makes a bb test SO DIFFERENT from other tests??????? *


For starters, it is a rite of passage from being simply student to student AND peer.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I think you already passed. *



If I have already passed, and he makes me hang on a whole week to find out, that's just evil!

If you mean in a more philosophical sense, then thankyou, that means a lot to me...

:asian: 

Ian.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *what makes a bb test SO DIFFERENT from other tests??????? *



Well, I'm sure everyone's is different, but for me:

* it cost 7x as much as a normal test. Although money is the *least* important factor of the whole day, it is still in your mind that if you fail, you've essentially thrown away (well, not thrown away as it is still valuable experience) a whole lot more money than normal.

* NERVES. Although I've been nervous before, I was an absolute wreck on Sunday. I really felt incredibly sick, and when I got there I could hardly talk. I was wandering around in a daze like I was drunk or something, it didn't seem quite real. Then, I felt like I couldn't breathe properly, and there was no air in the waiting room, so I had to go outside and suck in some fresh air - this isn't a good state to be in!

* it's infront of a panel. In the past I've only ever been graded by ONE person, this time there was FIVE. A 7th Dan, a 4th Dan, a 2nd Dan, a 1st Dan and a black belt. That's a whole lot of experience scrutinising your every move.

* length. My BB test was about 4 hours 15 mins, with no break anywhere. I gather that this was actually quite short for a BB test, I was expecting about 6 hours, but still, it's well over twice the normal length of about 90 mins, and I was absolutely dead on my feet at the end of it (as I said, I had to go outside and be sick at the end, my stomach just knotted up).

* history. A black belt grading, though not the end of a MA journey by any means, is the end of the first leg. It's like running a marathon (not that I do, but I'm going with this analogy...), the last mile is precisely the same length as the previous 25, or 12, or however many, but does it feel the same to run? No way, it's the last stretch, and as such the runner feels like there's more riding on it. In a black belt grading, you know that all the work you've done previously and in previous gradings has led up to this point, it's a culmination. For me it's the culmination of a six and a half year journey, that adds a lot of pressure.

I'm sure there are other things too, but I guess these are the major ones (from my own experience anyway).

Ian.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 30, 2003)

Well said Ian- howz the arm?  Pretty sore all over still?

  Still no word?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Well said Ian- howz the arm?  Pretty sore all over still?
> 
> Still no word?
> ...



Yup, sore all over! My bruises have turned from purple to black now, lol!

And no, no word until Friday/Saturday I expect 

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 30, 2003)

i know why it takes so long to have an answer.


may be, they are preparing bb certificate for everybody ????


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 1, 2003)

If only that were the case!

Actually, we're doing our own certificates, because the ones that he's come up with are really terrible! They're covered in clip art and they just look tacky.

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Yup, sore all over! My bruises have turned from purple to black now, lol!
> 
> And no, no word until Friday/Saturday I expect
> ...



Is that your next class, or do you have class before then?  Perhaps they are watching you to see how you react.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Is that your next class, or do you have class before then?  Perhaps they are watching you to see how you react. *



They won't be there! The men who graded us have all gone home, they live a long way away from here, so they won't get to see our reaction.

We have a class tonight, but I don't think that they'll have let us know by today....but you never know!

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *They won't be there! The men who graded us have all gone home, they live a long way away from here, so they won't get to see our reaction.
> 
> We have a class tonight, but I don't think that they'll have let us know by today....but you never know!
> ...



Hmmm.  That is strange.  I think you said you were graded by a panel, so I'm guessing there were people there other than your instructor.  Are you going to see your Instructor in class tonight?  Perhaps he/she can at least give you an idea of where you stand.

Either way, though, Ian -- seriously, don't worry.  From the way you described your interview, plus the posts of yours I've read, it's obvious you're very knowledgeable.  I'm sure you did quite well!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Hmmm.  That is strange.  I think you said you were graded by a panel, so I'm guessing there were people there other than your instructor.  Are you going to see your Instructor in class tonight?  Perhaps he/she can at least give you an idea of where you stand.
> 
> Either way, though, Ian -- seriously, don't worry.  From the way you described your interview, plus the posts of yours I've read, it's obvious you're very knowledgeable.  I'm sure you did quite well! *



Although my instructor was present at the grading (because he had to be), he's not actually coming to any classes at the moment. Sunday was the furst time I'd seen him since the last grading, which was in May -  that's why I and the other higher belts have been running the club.

He won't turn up to present our black belts either I don't think (should we pass), he's basically having nothing at all do do with us at the moment unless he's absolutely forced (like he was on Sunday).

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *If only that were the case!
> 
> Actually, we're doing our own certificates, because the ones that he's come up with are really terrible! They're covered in clip art and they just look tacky.
> ...



do you come up with your own certificates? can we see a sample ????


----------



## Brother John (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *If I have already passed, and he makes me hang on a whole week to find out, that's just evil!
> 
> If you mean in a more philosophical sense, then thankyou, that means a lot to me...
> ...


Ian
I agree with Doc on the philosophical/sentimental side. If it was me, I'd not let you test for a belt that I didn't already feel you desereved. Besides, being in front of a panel can mean that it's also a test for your instructor(s). Their handiwork is being scrutinized; so to speak. 
Also: the wait until you find out the results (which were probably a foregone conclusion) could be seen as merely more of the test. Or at least something else to make you appreciate your rank all the more.
Either way: Good going.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Doc (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *
> Besides, being in front of a panel can mean that it's also a test for your instructor(s). Their handiwork is being scrutinized; ...
> *


Absolutely correct.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *do you come up with your own certificates? can we see a sample ????
> 
> *



Well, if I get one I'll scan it! Dave's taken the basic club one, and he's added a graphic for the belt obtained, and then a Univeral Pattern watermark, but I've not seen one of those yet. It'll be an adaptation of the one attached below.

I was hoping to get something as nice as the Ed Parker Jnr. ones sorted out, but the time and money hasn't been there to be honest.

Ian.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 1, 2003)

satans.barber,

if you have a new FINAL version of your bb certificate, please share with us here.

Your judgement day is comming. Don't forget to tell us about your bb this week
thanks.


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 3, 2003)

As promised, a couple of photos:

http://satansbarber.co.uk/files/grading1_cropped.jpg
http://satansbarber.co.uk/files/grading2_cropped2.jpg

May find out later if I passed, Glen's going to ring up Mr. Cawood and try to eek and answer out of him! hehe

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

Excellent.  Hope you find out soon!  BTW, which one's you, Ian?


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 3, 2003)

Back row, 3rd from the left (the one who's a lovely shade of 'i've just been sick' white! lol!)

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Back row, 3rd from the left (the one who's a lovely shade of 'i've just been sick' white! lol!)
> 
> Ian. *



  Good luck!


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 5, 2003)

7 days and counting...


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 5, 2003)

I have now come into the knowledge that of the five of us, some of us have passed, and some of us have failed.

I don't yet know which group I fall into :cuss: 

Ian.


----------



## Shodan (Oct 5, 2003)

How nerve wracking!!!!  Do you have thoughts on anyone who might have failed?  We pretty much knew on our test the one guy who wasn't up to speed obviously..........but the rest of us who *thought* we did okay just had to wait and see!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 5, 2003)

Yes I do, I have a feeling that it's me, and for *all the wrong reasons.*

I'll find out a result tommorrow at 6.30, because I have to be told to my face (an e-mail plea has failed thus far).

I shall post a result (and possibly a lengthy diatribe depending on the outcome) tommorrow.

Depending on what I'm told and _reasons given_, I can see me leaving my current organisation this week under certain circumstances.

Ian.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 5, 2003)

Ian, cheer up a bit. No matter what the outcome, it has been a fruitful experience for you. Having to train on your own and teaching everybody at your school.

And hey, maybe you don't need to wait for the result of the test to think about leaving your organization. It feels as if the black belt test was the drop that flooded the glass (don't know if you have that expression in english).

Now, SMILE 

:asian: 
Lucía


----------



## Brother John (Oct 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Yes I do, I have a feeling that it's me, and for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> I'll find out a result tommorrow at 6.30, because I have to be told to my face (an e-mail plea has failed thus far).
> ...


I take it there's much much more to this than just the test and waiting for results?
If you've come this far in your organization/art then there must be some good to it.
Are things really that serious?

Hope things go well for you, no matter what.
Your Brother
John


----------



## kkbb (Oct 6, 2003)

Have patience my friend.  Your Seniors are (still) testing you and everyone else that tested.  If I was on the panel, and I started recieving calls and inquiries about the candidates I would deny all involved their promotions.  Patience is something we severely lack these days.  You have been training for about five years (I'm assuming) so what's another week or two? I would at this time already have assumed my promotion (in my mind) and felt very confident in my abilities.  No body "fails" a promoition, they are just asked to come back again when they are "more" ready!
The best advice I ever had for testing came from my instructor when he said "Prepare yourself for a really bad day"  

As the saying goes "Good things come to those that wait"  
Good luck!  I am conifdent you will do fine because you have the right attitude!

kkbb


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 6, 2003)

After all thay worrying, I've passed.

In fact, everyone passed, some of us didn't fail as I stated yesterday, but, what else could I conclude from:



> Dear all,
> 
> I have spoken to Phil who has informed me of the results. There is some good news, some bad news. I'll let you all know on Monday.
> Sorry for not telling you now but it's easier to tell people face to face.
> ...



...followed by digital silence?

So, I guess the show's not over till the fat lady sings. I should learn a life lesson from this, shouldn't I?

It felt very odd receiving a new belt, it's a loooong time since I've done the ceremony! Hehe. Over 3 years since I made 1st kyu, and approaching 7 years since I began in the art, so it's been a long haul; but ultimately worth it.

I realise that many people leave an art upon reaching black belt, in fact, some people positively advocate it, but I don't now have any plans to, there's plenty more to learn yet 

Thankyou very much for everyone's support, it's nice having people to talk to about these sorts of things,

Ian.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 6, 2003)

Congratulations!!!!

artyon: 

- Ceicei

:cheers:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 6, 2003)

Kudo's, etc. and welcome to the "club".

-MB


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 6, 2003)

..  time to change your icon, don't you think?

-MB


----------



## kkbb (Oct 6, 2003)

Feels awesome doesn't it!
(It seems you also learned a life lesson)
:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *..  time to change your icon, don't you think?
> 
> -MB *



Done  

I should design a better one really, hmm...

Thanks all!

Ian.


----------



## pknox (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats!  And now the real journey begins...

:asian:


----------



## rachel (Oct 6, 2003)

congratulations!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 6, 2003)

Yes, plenty to learn and play with yet.


----------



## cdhall (Oct 7, 2003)

Cheers.
:cheers:


----------



## Les (Oct 7, 2003)

Ian,

Well Done!

Does this mean the beers are on you next week?

Les

PS
Thanks for posting the picture showing your bruises. It's always good to be able to identify specific target areas when demonstrating a technique.


----------



## Robbo (Oct 7, 2003)

Ian,

Congradulations, welcome to the brotherhood.

Rob :asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Oct 7, 2003)

Congratulations Ian!!

And now, life goes on 

:asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 7, 2003)

Thankyou again everyone!

Just a note, a few people have offered me a little 1st Dan .gif, I am actually just a black belt so the one I chose wasn't a mistake; thankyou though!

I didn't realise that EPAKers went from 1sy Kyu to 1st Dan, but we do have a plain black belt in the middle there, so 1st Dan will be my next goal!

:asian: 

Ian.


----------



## kkbb (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Thankyou again everyone!
> 
> Just a note, a few people have offered me a little 1st Dan .gif, I am actually just a black belt so the one I chose wasn't a mistake; thankyou though!
> ...


wow...now I'm confused?  Is it some sort of probatinary thing?


----------



## pknox (Oct 7, 2003)

I know when I was in Shaolin Kempo, you didn't get the 1st stripe until your second dan.  Ist dans wore a plain black belt.  Your rank was always 1 + your number of stripes, except for I believe 10th degree, where you earned the last 2 simultaneously.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkbb _
> *wow...now I'm confused?  Is it some sort of probatinary thing? *



No.  It's just plain black, then 1st red stripe then 2nd red stripe, etc.  It's like that with my school too...


----------



## Shodan (Oct 7, 2003)

Wooooooo Hoooooooo!!

  Yay Ian!!  Good job!!  So happy you passed!

  How was the kick?  Do you guys get kicked for the belt ceremony?

  Congrats!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Wooooooo Hoooooooo!!
> 
> Yay Ian!!  Good job!!  So happy you passed!
> ...



We used to get a kick...until Mr. Cawood ruptured someone's spleen with it, then the insurance company told us to pack it in 

It's just a handshake now!

And no, I'm not on probation, we just have a plain black belt is all after 1st Kyu :asian: 

Ian.


----------



## kkbb (Oct 7, 2003)

Cool... you have probabley already found that the students treat you differently.... Your rank carries greater respect along with greater responsiblity... 
Your going to enjoy it...

On another note: Do you now train with the same instructor or do you start to train with someone higher?


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 7, 2003)

congratulation for your bb


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkbb _
> *Cool... you have probabley already found that the students treat you differently.... Your rank carries greater respect along with greater responsiblity...
> Your going to enjoy it...
> 
> On another note: Do you now train with the same instructor or do you start to train with someone higher? *



Currently I have no instructor, and haven't had since last Christmas really.

He's meant to be coming back in a few months, and it will be the instructor I've always had, nobody different.

Ian.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Oct 7, 2003)

It may be a little late, but congratulations on your promotion!:drinkbeer


----------



## kkbb (Oct 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *Currently I have no instructor, and haven't had since last Christmas really.
> 
> He's meant to be coming back in a few months, and it will be the instructor I've always had, nobody different.
> ...



I have read your previous posts in this thread and other threads, and realize the predicament <sp> your in.  You should be commended for your dedication to your art and the loyalty to your instructor.  But, I don't think that I would have the same patience as you, waitng and hoping my instructor comes back to continue my training.  I may now be inclined to look for another instructor in the mean time. :asian:


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kkbb _
> *I have read your previous posts in this thread and other threads, and realize the predicament <sp> your in.  You should be commended for your dedication to your art and the loyalty to your instructor.  But, I don't think that I would have the same patience as you, waitng and hoping my instructor comes back to continue my training.  I may now be inclined to look for another instructor in the mean time. :asian: *



That would be very well, but, there isn't just me to consider...

There are 3 of us instructing at the moment; Dave's a policeman and Brian's a fireman, so that's two shift workers and me. If I went, the club wouldn't be able to open all the time since I'm the only one who can be there for definite on any given night. If we didn't open all the time, we'd quickly not be able to cover the expenses and the club would promptly close.

So, if I were to be selfish and leave, things may improve for me, but not for all the other juniors and seniors at the club who would be left with no club.

Besides which, my nearest kenpo instructor is Les, and he's a full two hours away from me. I have an eye condition which precludes me from driving far in the dark (outside my village if I can help it), so all through Winter I couldn't get up there even if I wanted to. Besides which, I couldn't afford the petrol.

Basically, it's not not at all practical for me to leave, so I'm staying put!

:asian: 

Ian.


----------



## Les (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by satans.barber _
> *If I went, the club wouldn't be able to open all the time since I'm the only one who can be there for definite on any given night. If we didn't open all the time, we'd quickly not be able to cover the expenses and the club would promptly close.
> 
> So, if I were to be selfish and leave, things may improve for me, but not for all the other juniors and seniors at the club who would be left with no club.
> ...



Ian,

Your integrity is inspiring.

It's refreshing to see such selflessness in someone so young. I hope your fellow students appreciate your commitment.

More importantly, I hope your instructors (up the line beyond your club) realise what a loyal student you are.

Just two weeks in, you are proving to everyone here, and at your club, how worthy you are to hold the rank of Black Belt.

I am looking forward to meeting you next week, and shaking your hand.

Les


----------



## tonbo (Oct 13, 2003)

Ian, I am obviously a bit late with this post, but I have been away from MartialTalk for a bit.......

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Yep, welcome to the beginning.  As I was told when I earned my Black:  "Now you are ready to start learning Kenpo....".....hehe.  How true it is!!  But, the journey is a lot more rewarding from this point on, I would say.

And yes, we are like your school as well.  I earned a Black Belt and then went on to 1st Degree (just earned that last weekend!!).  

Good luck in the future, and welcome to the Brotherhood!!

Peace--


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tonbo _
> *Ian, I am obviously a bit late with this post, but I have been away from MartialTalk for a bit.......
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> ...



Thankyou, and congratulations on getting your 1st Dan!

Ian.


----------



## tonbo (Oct 14, 2003)

> Thankyou, and congratulations on getting your 1st Dan!



Thanks, Ian.   It was a happy moment, and full of accomplishment.

I gotta ask you, though, as I have been asking all the students that earned their (brand-new) Black Belts the same night I got my new rank:

1)  Have you stopped smiling yet?  
2)  Are you still checking yourself out in the mirror?
3)  Did you go to bed with your new Black Belt under your pillow the first night you had it?

LOL....most often, the answers I get back are.....

1)  NO
2)  Yes
3)  (Variations on this, but) Yes

Earning that belt is truly an accomplishment, and I think you should be proud.  Again, congratulations!!

Peace--


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 15, 2003)

no, no and no 

I.


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 4, 2003)

Ian,

Congrats on your passing the testing......

Respects.

Beau


----------

